# New Sailboat owner...



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Purchased a Columbia 26 MK II and am diligently trying to become knowledgeable about this boat and sailing in general. Amazed at how much there is to learn! Am absolutely into the boat! What!? No holding tank!!? Where's the Jib line? You mean I have to climb up there and reattach... and the mast light is out? The bulb too!? Where's the bilge pump? The motor went out... hoist the mainsail!! How do you slow it down? We're heading toward the rocks!! Yikes! 

The beginning experiences of sailing are reason to step into a forum of knowledge. I am honored to learn the rules of the sea... day by day... one step at a time. Sincerely appreciate all those wise souls out there who are unselfish enough to freely teach those who are willing to learn. 

Peace and Tollerance!

Jim


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the club. Find a buddy boater to go boating with. Makes it funner and you've got a wingman if something goes wrong.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet, Jim.

Not sure why, but the Columbia 26 has always appealed to me on some level - never owned one but know several who have. 

Enjoy!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

erps said:


> Welcome to the club. Find a buddy boater to go boating with. Makes it funner and you've got a wingman if something goes wrong.


Someone to blame!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard and best wishes to you on your journey of learning.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Jim. I once had a Columbia 26, great boat. Best of luck with her.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Read, Read and read more...a lot can be learned off the water, then applied on it later. Good luck!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

The Columbia 26 is a great boat. I used to sail one when we lived in Oklahoma. Sails well in light air.. Heavy enough to handle a good size chop.

Congratulations!

Is your outboard still in the well, or did you move it to the transom?

David


----------

